# Smith and Wesson model 645 trigger job??



## Cypress94 (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys, I need a little help.  I recently acquired a S&W model 645 in a trade, and I quickly realized that the trigger on it has a little more "travel" in it than I like...I took the gun to a local gunsmith (one of the best around)and they told me that they don't even touch triggers on pistols.  He said if I had the parts, and they were quality parts, they might do it.  I've tried finding an exploded view of the gun, I know I've seen one somewhere on the net but lost it...does anybody know where I can get one?  Also, what parts are needed, or does anybody know a gunsmith in Middle Georgia that does this kind of work on a regular basis?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't know fer sure but call the rifleman on highway 247 in Macon. He's in the phonebook.


----------

